# Un-married couple living together



## Andyp23 (Sep 15, 2008)

I am moving to Dubai in the next few weeks with my long term girlfriend. We both have secured jobs etc and are in the process of sorting out visas. The issue is that we are not married but do plan to live together. 

While i am fully aware this is against UAE law and we will be taking this move on our own risks i wanted to see if anyone else is doing this, or has heard about people being arrested for it?

Is there anything we could do to lessen the risk of being detected?

While i don't want to get anyone in trouble for effectively asking how to break the law, any hints or real life experience in this area would certainly help. 

Many thanks


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

One of my work mates actuall lives with his girlfriend and they share the apartment with another unmarried couple. It wouldn't really be an issue if you live mainly with Westerners but might be frowned upon by locals. As long as you do not give the locals any reason to call the police, then you should be fine. In all likelihood, they will assume that you are married; just go along with it - there is no need to correct them. After all, what you do not know can't really hurt you! The police are more concerned with your behaviour whilst out in public.


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Hello and welcome! 

The only advice I would give is to be discreet and careful who you tell about your marital status; the last thing you both want is for someone to "tip off" the Police.

I wouldn't support breaking the law in one's host country and would highly recommend you respect customs and sensitivities.

Good luck in your new life.


----------



## Andyp23 (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks to you both for you response! Much appreciated. 

I guess we will have to get used to reffering to each other and husband and wife! 

Andy


----------



## sara81 (Aug 21, 2008)

My friend and her bf are living together in mirdif and they have been doing so for about 2 years now with no problems. They are renting this place and the landlord is aware of the situation and doesnt mind at all. Many unmarried couples do this, as long as its not broadcast then should not be a problem!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Whilst many people do get away with this, it is illegal. Every year numerous people are deported for this offence.

-


----------

